# English Speaking Accountant in Lisboa?



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello: I am considering starting a small business in Lisboa, and am seeking the advice/services of an English-speaking accountant, who can help me understand the issues associated with this proposed undertaking as a non-Portuguese citizen, although I am a resident.

Any suggestions or recommendations? 

Thanks!


----------

